# Smokin again!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Did some Ribs and Chops on the smoker last week. Here are some pics.


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Making me hungry and I just ate


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Damn that looks good !


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice. That last pic makes my stomach growl and my arteries hurt just looking at it. 

Add in some :beer: and it's a dream come true.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks y'all,I love outdoor cookin.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

serve me up one of those coronary platters with a nice cold one !!! :beer:


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

Paymaster...I'm not tryin' to steal your Georgia-born, peach-growin' thunder but we do a wee bit of smokin' around my nape of the woods!......Actually it's only my second go-round firing up the smoker so I'm just getting my sea legs under me...I kindled up the Weber at wee-ish hours of 5 in the morning last Friday and tossed two spice-rubbed pork shoulders (think Food Network recipe) onto my grill. 










At around 










in the morning I was starting to get some ants in my pants so I decided to scatter some applewood and pecan chips into the smoker...I can tell you it was smellin' some kinda good...:beer:...here are some pics.




























I call this one the money shot as my smoker was just singin' with notes of pecan an applewood with a background chorus of hickory...










At around five in the evening










I decided to toss some dry-rubbed baby back ribs on the smoker...



















I didn't get a chance to capture my hickory-smoked ribs as my guests devoured them kinda like some Jurassic Park velocoraptors....But here's a quick still of my awesome pork shoulders...










The pinkish smoke ring was some kinda good...










YUMMY!...


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Bug_ger! I just put on another 30 lb just looking at this!

Looking very good. Now if'n that old bat behind me would just quit calling the fire department every time I light a match....


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man!!!!!!! That is some fine lookin Q!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## SureFireSurf (Jul 6, 2010)

It was a bad idea to look at this right before lunch, although I am getting some ideas for what to do this weekend!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I did the same on my smoker/grill on tuesday;I did Beef Ribs and Chicken using Hickory Chips and Charcoal.I had clouds of smoke just like Paymaster had;the local trashmen that were picking up the garbage even made mention about it."That smells good";I said back "Yeah I know".


----------

